# Anybody heard from Tru-Life Taxidermy?



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

I dropped off a duck with Tru-Life Taxidermy (Jon and Holly Cart) last November. This summer I called Holly to check on the status. After a few calls back and forth Holly told me the duck wasn't in good enough shape to mount, so I asked her to return my deposit. That was the last I heard from her and I haven't seen a check. If anyone has had recent contact I would appreciate you letting me know.


----------



## BuckJohnson (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know anything about the business or the people, but it sounds suspicious. I would send them a letter (certified mail and regular mail) requesting summarizing your dropping off of the duck and payment as well as the phone call. Then request the return of or make arrangements to pick up both your deposit and the duck. If they can't produce the duck, ask them to explain exactly why and what happened to the duck. Keep a copy of the letter for your records. If both the duck and deposit are not forethcoming in 30 days, contact law enforcement with a Larceny by Conversion complaint. Good luck. If you get your duck back, take it to another taxi and see what he/she says about the condition of the duck. I suspect they might have lost your duck.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

What kind of duck was it, and what part of the year was it shot ?? I get alot of birds in my shop that just are not fit to mount, pin feathers , shot to hard, etc. My business is 90% birds, and yes some are just not mountable ! In that case the deposit would be refunded right away, waiting for your deposit for a year is way out of line ! If the shop isnt to far away, I would go there in person, and demand your money and duck !


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

waterfowl-artist said:


> If the shop isnt to far away, I would go there in person, and demand your money and duck !


 
i agree with this!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=230367.0

That doesn't seem too promising.


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

Sounds like I am not their first unsatisfied "customer"....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe they were just hungry,,, and ate it. :lol:

Seriously though,,, a good duck taxi should be able to tell you just by looking at it, and the time of the year that it was brought in, if it's good enough to mount. 

That's what I like about Segler's, when I was taking stuff in there all the time,, he was brutally honest with me, about pin feathers, not full plumage, etc. 

Good luck with your bird though, pray for the best,,,, but expect the worst.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

HMMM last activity 4 days ago.............
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/member.php?u=22162


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

This should have never been posted here, or anywhere for that matter, your business is between you and the Carts. Driving over to their place of business would solve the issue. Is your deposit refundable? Maybe not, what does the contract state?


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

After multiple emails, texts and phone calls my deposit has been refunded.


----------

